# Fake Taylormade???



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

I just bought these clubs but am thinking the price was too good to be true. I got them both for $90.00

How can I tell when I get them if they are fake. The seller has a 100% rating and he said in the description they where factory wrapped brand new.

TaylorMade Burner Set of 2 irons (5&6) Graph M-flex RH - eBay (item 170573838057 end time Dec-08-10 09:04:23 PST)

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

uuummmm doesn't some of the taylormade stuff come with serial numbers? other then that you could try and get your hands on a real one and compare?


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Does sound very cheap, perhaps you got a bargain am sure if you contacted the company they'd let you know a way to check - most makers have some kind of serial number or stamp they use to identify. 

Do they work? if so perhaps it doesnt matter too much?


----------

